# Next EOS not a 1Ds4 or 5D3.... could be a 1D Mark 5? [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 11, 2011)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; margin: 70px 0 0 0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/next-eos-not-a-1ds4-or-5d3-could-be-a-1d-mark-5-cr2/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 -50px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/next-eos-not-a-1ds4-or-5d3-could-be-a-1d-mark-5-cr2/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/next-eos-not-a-1ds4-or-5d3-could-be-a-1d-mark-5-cr2/"></a></div>
<strong>Whatâ€™s coming?

</strong><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/rumored-1d-mark-v-for-october-spec-list-cr1/">Last weeks mention of a 1D Mark V spec list</a> was for the most part dismissed by yours truly. The spec list just seemed too detailed. However, my mind could be changing with new information that has trickled in over the last couple of weeks.</p>
<p>Itâ€™s looking more and more like a camera will be announced by Canon in 2011, however it may not be available until the new year.</p>
<p><strong>What I do know

</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-weight: normal;">The next EOS camera will NOT be a 5D Mark III.</span></li>
<li><span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-weight: normal;">The next EOS camera will probably not be a 1Ds Mark IV. Probably is the key word here, it could change.</span></li>
<li><span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-weight: normal;">The next EOS camera will not be an APS-C camera.</span></li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Whatâ€™s left?

</strong><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/09/a-new-entry-level-full-frame-camera-cr1/">A new model camera</a> introduced to the lineup, or a replacement of a <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/08/stoke-the-1d-mark-v-fire/">current camera</a>. Iâ€™m currently leaning towards a replacement of the 1D Mark IV.</p>
<p>Line amalgamation of the 1D and 1Ds? Maybe not in the literal sense weâ€™ve been told. However, they couldÃ‚ definitelyÃ‚ take on the same form factor. By making the Mark V a full frame camera. That would lower production costs, tooling and everything else that comes with sharing parts across camera models.</p>
<p><strong>A Loose 1D Mark V spec list based on multiple pieces of information

</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-weight: normal;">Full Frame</span></li>
<li>16-20mp Range</li>
<li>Native ISO 51,200</li>
<li>Dual DIGIC V</li>
<li>Frame Rate Unknown</li>
<li>EOS Video Features Unknown.</li>
</ul>
<p>October 18 coincides with previous mentions of an announcement the third week of October. The rumor last week from DCI also mentions October 18, as does the CPS invite in The Netherlands.</p>
<p>If this is coming in 10 days, I expect to see a lot more info coming my way.</p>
<p>I was told <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/03/5d3-1d5-and-1ds4-timeline-cr1/">as long as 6 months ago</a>, that the next EOS camera would be a 1D Mark V.</p>
<p><strong>Lenses?

</strong>Iâ€™m told more and more that Canon will be staggering announcements for the foreseeable future. Youâ€™ll see a body, and then a lens a while later, and so on.</p>
<p>I have nothing definitive to report on that topic.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Justin (Oct 11, 2011)

This makes so little sense that I feel compelled to not even enumerate why.


----------



## niccyboy (Oct 11, 2011)

I really doubt from a marketing perspective they would release a FF 1 series pro camera with equal or lower MP than the predecessors. Or one that doesn't equal or better the 3 year old D3x. 

I know that there are so many arguments disputing the relevance of megapixel counts. But from a sales and branding perspective, being in line or ahead of your previous line and competitors and the continuation of a progression in increasing MP (that the average consumer watches) is important.

It isn't just the pros that look at 1d releases and pro camera releases... many rebel and 7d level consumers/prosumers follow these cameras, just as we all look at ferraris yet drive bmws/fords etc.


----------



## gene_can_sing (Oct 11, 2011)

Here's a really strange thought. Why not just release the camera that everyone wants (5D3)? Then everyone will go out and millions of them. Release the camera that only a few people want (1D), you will sell very few of them and just piss off your customer base.

God forbid Canon does something that their customer base really want.


----------



## thepancakeman (Oct 11, 2011)

niccyboy said:


> I really doubt from a marketing perspective they would release a FF 1 series pro camera with equal or lower MP than the predecessors. Or one that doesn't equal or better the 3 year old D3x.
> 
> I know that there are so many arguments disputing the relevance of megapixel counts. But from a sales and branding perspective, being in line or ahead of your previous line and competitors and the continuation of a progression in increasing MP (that the average consumer watches) is important.
> 
> It isn't just the pros that look at 1d releases and pro camera releases... many rebel and 7d level consumers/prosumers follow these cameras, just as we all look at ferraris yet drive bmws/fords etc.



I guess I tend to disagree on what the average consumer is watching. I think the consumers that can afford a 1x are going to be saavy enough to understand MPs are not the defining factor, and those that can't afford it simply look at "what brand are the pros are shooting?" or else ignore the top end altogether.

Personally I tend to doubt the MP would be that low as well, but I'm also willing to say it's not out of the question if the rest of the performance is over the top.


----------



## hambergler (Oct 11, 2011)

Justin said:


> This makes so little sense that I feel compelled to not even enumerate why.



Why not?

I look it as a D3s Killer or D4s competitor with those specs it certainly could be.

5D and 1Ds = high MPixel cameras

this is low light monster with high high FPS and awesome autofocus

I would rather have this than a 5d Mark III though I would probably end up getting both

Currently the D3s > 1D Mark IV for everything the camera is meant to be IMO.

This camera is not meant to compete with the D3X so I don't know why anyone would draw that comparison unless it was confirmed they were merging the 1Ds and 1D lines


I think any current 1D Mark IV owners which is who this camera is geared toward would love the specs.

APS-H -> Full frame

12800 ISO -> 51200 ISO assuming you don't have to push would be insane

Add video features and that is a dream camera for me


----------



## mjbehnke (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a very stupid question? If Canon is going to reduce the pro line to a 1Ds and a 5D, and possibly eliminate the Aps-h sensor, could this new 1D Mark V be a mirror-less camera?

Only reason I ask is, the 1D has always been a great high frame rate camera. Making it FF and going mirror-less would make it a pretty high speed fps camera.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## AG (Oct 11, 2011)

As stupid as it sounds it could also be the mythical 6D video DSLR.

Thats not a 5D3 or 1D series.
Its still EOS
Its something a lot of 5D2 video shooters are hoping for.
It could "possibly" be Full Frame
It would not have to be huge MP sticking around the 18-24bracket.

/walks off and grabs flame suit.


----------



## Leopard Lupus (Oct 11, 2011)

From my personal thoughts: Canon is long overdue for the release of camera body that appeals to the higher-end consumer (yes, I am classifying the 5D mk ll as a consumer body) but at the same time I can understand the need to update the smaller margin of professional line bodies. However, with a new affordable body ( 5D mk lll or not) would Canon really toss the upcoming holiday season out the window for a less desired, expensive pro body?


----------



## te4o (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey, there is a lot more light out there than the current EOS are catching... I hope this one will improve precisely on this issue.
Weren't there rumours about shaking up the Canon lineup some months ago - there we go. The problem is we mere mortals will have to wait until the Canon shake-quake is over to find out what we can afford and what is reasonable. 

BTW when does this contest finish so that I can read the really important stuff here?


----------



## wtlloyd (Oct 11, 2011)

Two full-frame 1 series bodies, 1.3 crop sensor is gone, maybe to be revived down the road as a pro-sumer sensor. Why not?

1DV gets full frame, 20 megapixels, 10 frames/sec, for around $5k. Clean enough you can crop down if you want, something I personally found wanting in the 1Ds3. There will always be demand for this price point, it hits a comfort zone that's well established. Not every working photog or agency can afford to pay for one or more flagship bodies.

1DsV full frame, of course, around 4 or 5 frames/sec, mid-30's plus megapixels, sees introduction of some new trend setting tech. Bumps up to $9K or $10K. Maybe $12K if it's a serious MF challenger (in terms of file size)
We can assume the earthquake interrupted the staging of new models. If production was so compromised on components of existing models (have ya tried to buy a new 1DIV lately?) that restarting wasn't realistic, then the 1DV suggested in the thread doesn't seem so outta left field to me....


----------



## niccyboy (Oct 11, 2011)

thepancakeman said:


> niccyboy said:
> 
> 
> > I really doubt from a marketing perspective they would release a FF 1 series pro camera with equal or lower MP than the predecessors. Or one that doesn't equal or better the 3 year old D3x.
> ...



I understand what you are saying. I'm not talking about the consumers that will actually purchase it. i know a lot of my clients, and their representatives... art directors, creative directors, designers, stylists, journalists etc... they all have the consumer level cameras, and a lot of them talk to me about the gear and specs.

The consumers I am talking about are the XX & XXD consumers. They can't necessarily afford the Xds but they know what they are, and often basic specs.... they don't however know that MP isn't the be all and end all. But to them... the MP number increasing from model to model is logically an improvement.

Now the reason I mention these people is, the flagship range still represents canon's image and i think it does make a difference when it comes to whether they buy the 7dmk2 or the d7xxx... That's what i mean about the marketing perspective, I'm not talking about actual consumers buying it, they would be idiots not to actually know what they were purchasing.

HOWEVER.. if this does has some monster frame rate that or some other HUGE improvement on other features from the previous 1d models then it could obviously be plausible.

Or as someone else mentioned it could be the mythical entry level full frame or dedicated video FF dslr.

It does seem foolish not to refresh any of the pro line cameras, 1 and 5 are both due... but if they haven't released it, surely it's for a reason now... I think, pre-christmas 5dmk3 release would be a smart move... ( i don't think many people would get a 1 series for xmas, if so, i need friends like them haha)

Edited to fix my typos.


----------



## Henry (Oct 11, 2011)

Have to admit that just about any pro level camera that Canon comes out with - I'm going to buy . Unless of course it's not full frame!  So a 1D Mark V at a competitive price will make everyone happy ($3,000) - OK maybe a dream. Let's face it, we all want the new 5D MK 3 to beat the Nikon D800 in specs (36 MP) and in price! Just look at the new Sony 24 MP (not full frame), 12 fps, articulated LCD, GPS $1,500 & 16-50 f/2.8 for about $650 (it's no L lens but then again $$$).

This all raises the bar for Canon - they're not idiots or we all wouldn't be using Canon equipment. 

Here's what's important to me: 24+ MP, 19 + point cross type focus, outstanding metering options, auto ISO that's user selectable, be able to connect to computer to set programmable functions of the camera, user selectable control on all limits (tv, av, ISO, HDR), GPS (this is optional - but Sony has it!), Radio control everything - flash ETTL, wifi (damn iPhone has it), 8 + fps, sky high native ISO 51,200 (awesome), in camera HDR (?), definitely more bracketing options, dual slots (CF & SD), Dual DIGIC V, full Video features, articulating LCD, sigh - call me a dreamer!

This camera will exist - it's just a matter of who puts it out first. Hopefully it's Canon and hopefully it's the next one announced and hopefully under $4,000.00 8)

Excuse the smiley faces!!


----------



## macfly (Oct 11, 2011)

Well I guess in 8 days time I'll know if I'm returning to Nikon. If they can manage 36mp and Canon languishes in the weeds with 2004 mp levels, that'll be the end of our 24 year relationship.


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Oct 11, 2011)

I recall back, people were wishing for a 60d, but instead got a split in the line up with a new 7d first (with a couple folks balking at the initial price above their range) and then months later received a 60d that some felt underwhelmed too.

Could it be Canon possibly pulling a similar move with a new FF model with superior AF and then later release the 5d3 or are we going to get a curve ball with a non dslr or mirrorless model at this upcoming potential announcement?


----------



## Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

First I don't believe in such a low MP rate. Okay... I think extremeley hight MP are completeley nonsense, from a marketing perspective you can't ignore the fact that the competitors are much further at this point.

5D or 1D...
I wouldn't wonder if they'll launch/announce both at the same time. But I'm quite sure that there will be at least one EOS announcement in 2011.

The big question is imo: What are the issues that distinguish a new 5D from a new 1D.
The 5D HAS to be "worse" in some perspective.


----------



## rbr (Oct 11, 2011)

That camera, if this rumor is true, would have to be at least 26mp or it would be a step down for all the many the wildlife photographers who use and love the 1D MarkIV. Suddenly their 500, 600, and 800mm lenses will gather less pixels or they they are going to have to get 30% closer to their subjects. A lot of folks ain't gonna be happy. They better keep making the 1D4 also if this is true.


----------



## Orion (Oct 11, 2011)

macfly said:


> Well I guess in 8 days time I'll know if I'm returning to Nikon. If they can manage 36mp and Canon languishes in the weeds with 2004 mp levels, that'll be the end of our 24 year relationship.



with respect, I don't see how not comming with at least 36mp would make you switch back? Unless you need an image that is that large for billboards, etc . . . ? and after 24 years


----------



## recon photography (Oct 11, 2011)

i dont know where this information came from, but i find it hard to believe. The new pro model full-frame or 1.3 crop will be more likely to have 32mp than 16mp


----------



## Ivar (Oct 11, 2011)

I think this is the key item for the next 1D - keep the density. 

More supportive arguments against low MP count:
* As Sony has already demonstrated, it is possible to move [email protected]
* on print, the ISO will be no worse on higher MP camera using the same technology and sensor size
* premature replacement of the 1D series (it is only 2 years old) needs compelling reasons, not another supposedly 2 years product for pro-s




rbr said:


> That camera, if this rumor is true, would have to be at least 26mp or it would be a step down for all the many the wildlife photographers who use and love the 1D MarkIV. Suddenly their 500, 600, and 800mm lenses will gather less pixels or they they are going to have to get 30% closer to their subjects. A lot of folks ain't gonna be happy. They better keep making the 1D4 also if this is true.


----------



## UncleFester (Oct 11, 2011)

Dave said:


> The big question is imo: What are the issues that distinguish a new 5D from a new 1D.
> The 5D HAS to be "worse" in some perspective.



My guess is the 5D is keeping it's prosumer body and frame-rate characteristics. Maybe improved autofocus.

If the 1D V rumor comes to be, then it's just shedding it's 1.3 crop for full frame. And still a sports camera.

The 1Ds will be slower but with more megapixels.


----------



## UncleFester (Oct 11, 2011)

BTW. For those who think Canon may be going backwards, their updated telephotos don't reflect that. If that helps.


----------



## niccyboy (Oct 11, 2011)

Orion said:


> macfly said:
> 
> 
> > Well I guess in 8 days time I'll know if I'm returning to Nikon. If they can manage 36mp and Canon languishes in the weeds with 2004 mp levels, that'll be the end of our 24 year relationship.
> ...



I'm also curious. Clearly I picked your identity from your website in your signature and you are an extremely accomplished photographer. 

Do you mean if Nikon can do 36 and Canon doesn't seem to improve you will swap? Or do you have the dire need for 36mp? If so wouldn't you shoot medium back for a lot of your stuff?

I'm genuinely curious, because there must be some pent up frustration to justify a swap after 2 and a half decades of canon usage.


----------



## dstppy (Oct 11, 2011)

Canon 14-24 said:


> I recall back, people were wishing for a 60d, but instead got a split in the line up with a new 7d first (with a couple folks balking at the initial price above their range) and then months later received a 60d that some felt underwhelmed too.



You know what, you're absolutely right. Follow that up with 1) stand-alone, the 60D is a wonderful camera for it's segment and 2) people are still harping about piddly things like micro adjustment and plastic on the outside . . . get the 7D if that's what you require; it's a good camera as well.

What you did hit on the head is that this is totally possible, and, the next release could be geared more towards 'the big picture' rather than just keep bumping specs and 'giving people what they expect'.

As others have mentioned before, if you ignore the marketing numbers and look at the new camera for how well it takes pictures in various extreme situations like low light or at high shutter speed, that's what will prove if it's an improvement or not.

The new tech will sooner or later make it into a 5DmkIII and it'll be awesome . . .


----------



## Manxdip (Oct 11, 2011)

I find this 1.3 to full frame transition to be ridicules. Think about the amount of sports photographers that have invested in thousands of pounds worth of lenses with the 1.3 crop in mind. It would really frustrate a regular user that in mind know his or her mm's. I can't see this rumour coming to life.


----------



## wockawocka (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm a wedding photographer primarily and for me more than 21mp isnt as essential as low light performance.

In most situations I have to keep the ISO low to keep the quality high but that often means I'm shooting at 2.8 at 1/60 sec.

For me I'd much rather take the same shot at 1/125 and F4 to stop motion and capture more areas in focus but in most situations I can't so if someone presented me with two cameras I would choose the one which addresed my needs more.

If it is an 18mp full frame with 4 years of sensor tech since the last ff sensor was released I would expect a massive jump in ISO performance. But then it would just be a D3x and not a step forward.


----------



## Stuart (Oct 11, 2011)

Native ISO 51,200 NOT 100 - this is an amazing AMAZING claim.
But think, what does this mean. shutter speeds will need to be much faster - too fast for physical shutters?


----------



## bikersbeard (Oct 11, 2011)

I think when they say native thats without the L & H expansion.. so a clean 12800 and usable ISO up to 51200


----------



## mreco99 (Oct 11, 2011)

With the damaged plants in recents days, as reported on NR, we will be lucky to get anything! Some companies are really feeling the pain with all these natural disasters lately.

Im surprised there isnt an update in the CR news about these floodings in the last few days


----------



## Gothmoth (Oct 11, 2011)

Orion said:


> macfly said:
> 
> 
> > Well I guess in 8 days time I'll know if I'm returning to Nikon. If they can manage 36mp and Canon languishes in the weeds with 2004 mp levels, that'll be the end of our 24 year relationship.
> ...




itÂ´s the typical troll blahblah.

but on the other side... i see customers all day who ask for the cheapest camera with the most MP.... even in 2011. :


----------



## melbournite (Oct 11, 2011)

I've been a keen watcher of this site for a few years now and registered for the first time to add my voice to this discussion. 

Give me great looking high ISO, improved dynamic range with only 20mp in a full frame sensor and I will be purchasing my first 1 series camera body.

At a reasonable price and hopefully with a few additional improvements of course.


----------



## Woody (Oct 11, 2011)

Reality is no one knows.

1D5? 6D? Or even some mirrorless camera? The last possibility somehow has not been entertained.


----------



## pp77 (Oct 11, 2011)

If a new camera would be announced at the event on October 18th, does it make sense to invite CPS platinum members and presenting something different then a new top level (1D5) camera?


----------



## pedro (Oct 11, 2011)

pp77 said:


> If a new camera would be announced at the event on October 18th, does it make sense to invite CPS platinum members and presenting something different then a new top level (1D5) camera?



Agreed: the invited few need a real nice piece of meat...;-) 
An 1DV FF (out of my range...saving up for a 5Diii or whatever will hit the street in its league) 
fits perfectly with the newer canon line up after the 7D:

future 1Ds IV (high pixel count sensor)
1DV (high speed monster)
future 5Diii (higher pixel count sensor)
7D (APS-C speed monster)
60D 
6xx D
1xxxD

So CR has taken a good guess. 
About 10 days from now we'll get the Rosendaal report ;-)


----------



## Bob Howland (Oct 11, 2011)

melbournite said:


> I've been a keen watcher of this site for a few years now and registered for the first time to add my voice to this discussion.
> 
> Give me great looking high ISO, improved dynamic range with only 20mp in a full frame sensor and I will be purchasing my first 1 series camera body.
> 
> At a reasonable price and hopefully with a few additional improvements of course.


Same here, but I'm afraid that the price is going to make me wince.


----------



## Polansky (Oct 11, 2011)

Manxdip said:


> I find this 1.3 to full frame transition to be ridicules. Think about the amount of sports photographers that have invested in thousands of pounds worth of lenses with the 1.3 crop in mind. It would really frustrate a regular user that in mind know his or her mm's. I can't see this rumour coming to life.




You made my day! What a laugh!!!

You forget that for every professional sports photographer there are at least 10 professional wedding and portrait photographers out there that do want to have a affordable full frame body.

The 1Ds is hardly an 'affordable' camera. The 5D2 is, but that lacks a proper AF and speed and can therefore hardly be called a professional camera.


----------



## Polansky (Oct 11, 2011)

mreco99 said:


> With the damaged plants in recents days, as reported on NR, we will be lucky to get anything! Some companies are really feeling the pain with all these natural disasters lately.
> 
> Im surprised there isnt an update in the CR news about these floodings in the last few days




Canon's plant is one for inkjet printers, and is not being used for the production of camera gear.

_"Canon Inc. halted operations at its inkjet printer plant in Ayutthaya because of flooding and will keep the factory closed tomorrow as a precautionary measure, Hirotomo Fujimori, a Tokyo- based spokesman for the company, said by phone today. "_


----------



## ajmills (Oct 11, 2011)

Manxdip said:


> I find this 1.3 to full frame transition to be ridicules. Think about the amount of sports photographers that have invested in thousands of pounds worth of lenses with the 1.3 crop in mind. It would really frustrate a regular user that in mind know his or her mm's. I can't see this rumour coming to life.



This isn't an issue - to the best of my knowledge, EF-S lenses won't fit the 1.3 crop 1D. 

Even if they did fit, the sort of lenses professional sports photographers use are EF mount L type. which they can just go on using.


----------



## torger (Oct 11, 2011)

I think it seems like a good approach would be to have a relatively low MP count fast professional camera aimed at photojournalism, wildlife, sports, event photography, in all those cases you don't really have use of high MP count, and then make a separate high MP count camera for studio and landscape, which does not need to be fast.

I don't see that you could make enough differentiators between a high MP 5Dmk3 and a high MP 1Dxxx to make people by the 1D instead of 5D. With Nikon seemingly coming out with a 36 MP D800 I see it unlikely that 5Dmk3 will be low MP, and with a high MP 5Dmk3, I think it will be hard to sell a next generation 1Ds with the same or similar resolution figure.


----------



## eos650 (Oct 11, 2011)

ajmills said:


> Manxdip said:
> 
> 
> > I find this 1.3 to full frame transition to be ridicules. Think about the amount of sports photographers that have invested in thousands of pounds worth of lenses with the 1.3 crop in mind. It would really frustrate a regular user that in mind know his or her mm's. I can't see this rumour coming to life.
> ...



I think Manxdip's point was that they would lose 30% of their reach, which could be a big deal, depending on someone's shooting style and the lenses and combinations they use.


----------



## bikersbeard (Oct 11, 2011)

with all this talk of merging the 1Ds and 1D could this be it, are we getting half a story.. could this 18mp be the 1.3 crop.. if so what would that make the full frame MP count..


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 11, 2011)

bikersbeard said:


> could this 18mp be the 1.3 crop.. if so what would that make the full frame MP count..



You'd need a 30 MP sensor to have an 18 MP 'APS-H/1.3x crop mode'. 

I agree that a switch from APS-H to FF for the 1D line, with no big MP increase, seems unlikely - exactly for the FoV effect that the 1.3x crop delivers. So, if they do merge the lines, they really need to satisfy both 1D and 1Ds users - i.e., a high-res FF sensor and a fast frame rate, even if the latter comes only in 'crop mode'. In that case, the 1.3x mode would need to be at least the resolution of the 1D IV. I agree that an 18 MP 1.3x mode on a 30 MP FF sensor would actually make sense for a 1D V that merges the 1D and 1Ds lines...but that's not the substance of this rumor.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 11, 2011)

mythical 3D


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 11, 2011)

torger said:


> I think it seems like a good approach would be to have a relatively low MP count fast professional camera aimed at photojournalism, wildlife, sports, event photography, in all those cases you don't really have use of high MP count, and then make a separate high MP count camera for studio and landscape, which does not need to be fast.
> 
> I don't see that you could make enough differentiators between a high MP 5Dmk3 and a high MP 1Dxxx to make people by the 1D instead of 5D. With Nikon seemingly coming out with a 36 MP D800 I see it unlikely that 5Dmk3 will be low MP, and with a high MP 5Dmk3, I think it will be hard to sell a next generation 1Ds with the same or similar resolution figure.



wildlife photographers tend to need the highest MP counts of all


----------



## stillingen (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi guys. 

One of Norways biggest camera stores, FotoVideo, is campaigning Canon 1D Mark IV. One can trade old cameras and get discount on Canon 1D Mark IV. Could point to the in the direction of a 1D Mark V launch. Anyone seen similar campaign in other countries?


----------



## digishooter (Oct 12, 2011)

Not buying into the 1d5 rumor, as they barely just got the bugs out of the 1d4 over the last year and they won't release a new sports camera this soon.

Think about it. Which cameras are now missing from their lineup?

Full-frame pro-level and full-frame consumer (cheaper than 5d2).

The announcement is one or the other. I would lean toward FF consumer release now with 5d3 and 1dsIV next year.


----------

